# Birthday Gift



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

What more could a boy want on his Birthday?

[siteimg]4890[/siteimg]


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

3 dogs now??? Wow, you'll be busy. Where did you get the pup?

:beer:

Mike


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Beautiful little setter, looks like you got you work cut out..  Hows the GSP doing?

Wes


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am very busy. Yes he is a cute little bugger. He is finally getting settled down after three days. My GSP is doing good. I need a little more work on woah, but she did really good the other night when Tom and I went over in MN and found a group of sharps. She held her point until I got up to her and flushed two of the six that were sitting there and she stayed but when the next one flushed she creapt in so I set her up again and then two more flushed and then she broke.

I am going to have to get this setter to retrieve in the water as the short hair doesn't really like the water.

How's your dog doing? Did you get out much last year?

Are you going to make it out for the grouse opener again?


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

very nice looking setter!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a pretty one! :beer:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Those are TWO pretty cute pups ya got there.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Kevin,
Its been a real busy spring and summer at work. We've been hunting all weekend, Harry's been a retriever for geese and doves. He's much steadier to wing and in the blind. I had him lay beside my layout blind, and be still, but his tail sounded like a drum thumping the side of the blind. He'll never handle to retrieve like a lab, but he's made some difficult finds on dove, bringing two back alive. He gave no quarter to the geese. We wouldn't miss the opener! Wes


----------

